# Are players allowed to play with a cast?



## midreams (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi all. My 05 broke his wrist in a game last Sunday. He was given a hard cast, and the Dr has cleared him to play. I read in the CSL rule book that casts arent allowed, but many people have told me that Refs will allow it if he is wrapped in bubble wrap or any other kind of padding. Does anyone have any experience here? Thank you!


----------



## Soccer (Sep 15, 2018)

If it is a tournament or league rule.  No is No.

If not in rules up to Ref.


----------



## zebrafish (Sep 15, 2018)

Let your child heal.

I've seen several games in which casts have been allowed on a player and in every single case the cast was used to the advantage of the injured player as a physical bludgeon to varying degrees. 

If I see a player with a cast warming up, I immediately bring it up as an issue via the appropriate channels (tournament official, ref, admin, etc).

It isn't good for the injured player, and it isn't good for the non-injured players.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 15, 2018)

zebrafish said:


> Let your child heal.
> 
> I've seen several games in which casts have been allowed on a player and in every single case the cast was used to the advantage of the injured player as a physical bludgeon to varying degrees.
> 
> ...


I our 4 years in club I have not seen anyone allowed to play with a cast in league play, tournaments are a different story and I have never seen it used as a weapon.


----------



## Zdrone (Sep 15, 2018)

Ive seen it a few times in league play (SCDSL).  Ref would examine it prior to the game.

arm was bubble wrapped then a sleeve over the wrapping.


----------



## 1dad2boys (Sep 15, 2018)

In CSL, the rule disallowing hard casts has been in place for at least three years. However, I have seen several instances in the past 4 years where a padded cast was inspected and approved by the referee. I can’t say if it is a good idea but it is certainly possible to play with a hard cast.


----------



## Surfref (Sep 15, 2018)

CSL does have a no cast rule even with the cast padded which in my opinion is really dumb.  In the end it is up to the referee and if it was me and the cast was properly padded then I would allow the player to play.  

My advice for cast padding is to use the black pipe insulation.  Cut it so it extends well beyond the cast and use pieces to completely cover the cast.  The insulation is thick closed cell foam and has adhesive on it.  Works better than bubble wrap.  Hopefully you paid the extra $100 to get a waterproof sports cast.  My daughter had two arm/hand fractures and used sports casts both times.  It allowed her to swim, shower, and was lighter than the plaster casts.


----------



## Surfref (Sep 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I our 4 years in club I have not seen anyone allowed to play with a cast in league play, tournaments are a different story and I have never seen it used as a weapon.


I allow players to play with padded casts in league play all the time.  If the cast is padded, it is safer than a player’s bones elbow.  I have never seen a player use the cast as a weapon.


----------



## 1dad2boys (Sep 15, 2018)

Surfref said:


> I allow players to play with padded casts in league play all the time.  If the cast is padded, it is safer than a player’s bones elbow.  I have never seen a player use the cast as a weapon.


Do you allow it is CSL?  If so why as that is in direct conflict with league rules?  Do you referee association have a separate rule allowing you to supersede CSL?


----------



## Surfref (Sep 16, 2018)

1dad2boys said:


> Do you allow it is CSL?  If so why as that is in direct conflict with league rules?  Do you referee association have a separate rule allowing you to supersede CSL?


I usually do not do CSL games since there are not many in San Diego. In the fall I usually ref Presidio, SDDA, SCDSL, CRL and ECNL.


----------



## RedCard (Sep 16, 2018)

1dad2boys said:


> Do you allow it is CSL?  If so why as that is in direct conflict with league rules?  Do you referee association have a separate rule allowing you to supersede CSL?


COAST SOCCER LEAGUE

2018 Rules, Regulations & Policies

SECTION 14. TEAM COLORS, UNIFORMS AND PLAYER SAFETY
PLAYER SAFETY

J. No player may wear a hard/plaster cast in any CSL Gaming Circuit game. Whether a player may wear a knee brace, or any other type of brace, or not, will be up to the sole discretion of the referee on the field, who will be able to determine the safety of the brace. The referee’s decision is final and may not be appealed.


----------



## 1dad2boys (Sep 16, 2018)

RedCard said:


> COAST SOCCER LEAGUE
> 
> 2018 Rules, Regulations & Policies
> 
> ...


Exactly. No casts allowed.


----------



## TangoCity (Sep 16, 2018)

We had a player play in a hard cast (bubble wrapped) against us in CSL last year.  Referee mistakenly allowed it.  We called the ref on it at half-time, mostly because player was using it to club our fullbacks on fifty fifty balls.  Referee didn't let the player play in the second half.  Rule said no hard casts.


----------

